

FBI in talks with Apple, Google over device encryption policies - therealmarv
http://9to5mac.com/2014/09/25/fbi-apple-privacy-encryption/

======
swasheck
what's (not) shocking is the double-speak. "i believe that nobody is above the
law" when that's not been the case for quite a while. additionally, use that
as a case against apple and google touting encryption is an insult to the
collective intelligence of the populace. it's because there is demonstrable
evidence that the fbi/cia/other organizations are acting outside the
jurisdiction of the law that citizens are "protecting themselves." not to
start a flame war here (or a red herring, and if it is then let me know), but
this sort of self protection seems to have been the impetus behind the bill of
rights, in general. it's the right to protect one's self from the overreaching
of government.

------
higherpurpose
I was afraid this would happen. Either they will back down on these policies,
or worse, they will make the moves to make FBI happy behind the curtain, while
promising everyone they still made the changes to protect your privacy.

